# Does anyone else program in rubik?



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

It's a relatively simple analog programming language, not too powerful (I don't believe its anywhere _near_ Turing-complete) but pretty fun. I believe Tim already knows it.
I just created a very simple "Hello World" program in _rubik_.
HELLO WORLD!

So, who else here has experience in _rubik_?


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 6, 2008)

Very cool, Lucas. But I can't find the "W" on the megaminx.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Very cool, Lucas. But I can't find the "W" on the megaminx.


Heh, the red W was outpowered by the flash. Then the exclamation mark fell apart before I could take another picture, and the GIMP decided to lose my work in reddening the W... :-(
(I even saved my work, but the backup file was nowhere to be found...)
Should've also made the clock hands go in a circle, really...

Oh well, that's what you get for not debugging...
This is all "to do" For Hello World 2.0...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 6, 2008)

I checked out the "For Dummies" book from my library, but again I'm not much of a computer person so I never really grasped it to be honest.

Very nice job! What book did you learn from? Or did you just search online?

Chris


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> I checked out the "For Dummies" book from my library, but again I'm not much of a computer person so I never really grasped it to be honest.
> 
> Very nice job! What book did you learn from? Or did you just search online?
> 
> Chris


I just worked from my knowledge of other programming languages, but it wasn't very easy (nor a very good output). I've seen some pertinent guides on the internet that gave me some ideas, but I wasn't aware that there was a "for Dummies" book - is it available on Amazon?

Anyhow, I noticed that once you have the hardware to run _rubik_ all you have to do is configure the kernel, then program some sequential operations -which is easy, as you just have to avoid triggering an exception, which leads to an undesirable program state dump [onto the table]. Unce you understand how, it's a lot of trial-and-error guesstimating abut how to do it...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 6, 2008)

I've done a bit of work in Rubik. Made some games here and there.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, Now I really need a 14x14x14 to make my dream come true, a Pac-Man in rubik

00000111100000
00011111111000
00111111011100
01111111001110
01111111111110
11111111110000
11111110000011
11111110000011
11111111110000
01111111111110
01111111111110
00111111111100
00001111110000

Hmm, maybe it is possible to implement on 3x3 times 5x5x5?


----------



## Rosetti (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried programming in Rubik, but I had trouble, so I switched to lolcode.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 9, 2008)

not really a program, but we did make this in my school:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/struys/2279082488/in/photostream/

it was pretty random... google had an event and had a lot of free cubes left over when they were done, so we took them all and made it


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 10, 2008)

Dude!
That is the BOMB!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 11, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> not really a program, but we did make this in my school:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/struys/2279082488/in/photostream/
> 
> it was pretty random... google had an event and had a lot of free cubes left over when they were done, so we took them all and made it



Oh haha, was this the robotics thing at Google a few weeks ago? I didn't go (not a part of robotics), but I was told there were loads of cubes there. Too bad.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 11, 2008)

deathbypapercutz said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > not really a program, but we did make this in my school:
> ...



yes and Hello fellow UofT student?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 13, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



Nope, guess Google just has a lot of events (and cubes)


----------

